

Bruce Willis’ Fight: Do You “Own” or “Borrow” Your Digital Music? - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/10339/products/bruce-willis-fight-do-you-own-or-borrow-your-digital-music

======
denzil_correa
Interesting. A startup which facilititates transfer of digital property
anyone? It will be cool if we have a digital "will" to handle this.

